# Brother Vinni



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! For don't create many threads, I will post here all my new releases.
My studio called Brother Vinni's miniatures and our webstore is here: *www.brother-vinni.com*
Welcome!

And the newest release is: 

Crawler Cyborg for "Nuclear Sandlot" series


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

There is no tits.

Ps. These look nice.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

not a sister of battle, but much better then your normal stuff, I could actually use this without getting 'funny' looks!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nacho libre said:


> There is no tits.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. These look nice.



Don't worry nacho! He'll release a new variant with open gril with bare breasts visable.

I could easily see these with gretchin or ork heads instead. Hmmm...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

where is my naked girl? I hope inside the tin can?
btw funny looking model...could become a truly stupid mutilator!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Could be a nice gun servitor, just whack a heavy weapon on it,....oh and some tits!


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all!
and now - egyptian ti.. girls.
28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Vinni said:


> and now - egyptian ti.. girls


:laugh: ask and ye shall receive, eh?


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! Continuing my "Female Brigade" series.
Female Standard Bearer. Or "topless photomodel posing for imperial army pinup calendar" 
28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! Welcome Ursula, fleet officer - new miniature produced by Brother Vinni. 
as usual: 28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Now _that!_, I like :good:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Brother Vinni said:


> Hi all! Welcome Ursula, fleet officer - new miniature produced by Brother Vinni.
> as usual: 28 mm, resin casting.


Did I get lost and wind up on some parallel world where brother Vinni doesn't produce scantly clad soldier women?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

locustgate said:


> Did I get lost and wind up on some parallel world where brother Vinni doesn't produce scantly clad soldier women?


I personaly prefer the dressed ones 

thats a very nice looking Mini there


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> thats a very nice looking Mini there


Isn't it just? :good:


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! 
Female Military Spacialist - new miniature by Brother Vinni. 
as usual: 28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

looking good, you guys are realy adept at female miniatures. keep up the good work.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! 
Welcome brave commander Alexander bar Kokhba
My sculpting. 28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not bad at all :good:

I'd straighten the head up a _tiny_ bit, but that's just my preference.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thats a nice one, reminds me of Ciaphas Cain


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

that is very nice I like the detail on him.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! 
Welcome missis Hedgehog.
My sculpting. 28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! 
Female medic for my "Female brigade" series
Sculpted by me. 28 mm, resin casting.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The medic is very cool @Brother Vinni, i think a small back pack and pistol in a holster would have made it complete but i still love it


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> The medic is very cool @Brother Vinni, i think a small back pack and pistol in a holster would have made it complete but i still love it


This.

Excellent work though! :good:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I'm not used to seeing a Brother Vinni mini with clothes on! Kidding aside, that's a sweet model. Would be easy to add some stuff to it to make different variations to put in any IG army.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks all!

Actually I have some closed military female charcters. Please check my web-site.

About backpack: I absolutely agree, but it's too late unfortunately..


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all! 
Nuclear Adventurers:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Now those are nice Chaos Cultist models there.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice, make good chaos cultist models steel legion troops


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Me Likey.

Any chance there'd be some more in the pipeline, or even some possible weapon swaps? I'm thinking they'd make a cool necromunda gang.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

They are indeed very nice models! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They are nice. Reminds me of Fallout.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Female Corporal:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Now that's a guard veteran worthy of an inquisitorial warband if ever I saw one. Good work.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello! Welcome new miniature: Anna the Bonecrasher (female raider) This miniature based on character created by Daniil "Dahr" Kuzmichev.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Ulaf Peresvet, standard-bearer of special northern guards regiment.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice standard bearer! :good:

@Logaan


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a fucking ace mini. More like these please.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The stuff that isn't naked/scantily clad women is awesome.


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all!
We just started a new project. It called "Brother Vinni's Dungeon" and welcome first part - Dungeon Sisters.
Here you can see our Indiegogo campaign and pledge if you want to get this models. Welcome:

Dungeon Sisters Indiegogo Campaign


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The standard bearer is magnificent!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

That standard bearer could get me into imperial Guard and the Valhalla. It is just awesome!!


----------



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Update 1: added a new model - "Victim level 2"
more pictures (include casting) here: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dungeon-sisters-miniatures/x/12657331#/updates


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, now I'm unsubscribed to this thread.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well. Certainly some great models that last one "torture level 2" seems very graphic.. not too sure how i feel about that... Good sculpt though....


----------

